# If there is WW3 would you reenlist?



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Putin wants to reclaim land lost from the soviet union when it collapsed. This includes some NATO states. If NATO is attacked would you reenlist? After all NATO was there after 9-11 when the US was attacked. 

Having people with previous military experience would be extremely helpful in leading and training conscripts.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope. Staying put for the home guard.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Not a vet so re-enlisting isn't applicable. 

Fight? Heck yeah but for my own turf. 

Not for somebody else who most definitely wouldn't fight for me if the tables were reversed. 

Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr.penguin said:


> Putin wants to reclaim land lost from the soviet union when it collapsed. This includes some NATO states. If NATO is attacked would you reenlist? After all NATO was there after 9-11 when the US was attacked.
> 
> Having people with previous military experience would be extremely helpful in leading and training conscripts.


Well, since NATO pushed Putin into this position, I guess ALL would need to defend NATO. And once Russia is finished and part of NATO, then they can move on to the next task. You are aware they want to expand into the pacific, right?

ETA: US Proposes Bill to Include Taiwan in 'NATO Plus' Group


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

A couple U.S. 'patriots' just joined the WNBA drug-runner in Putin's prison. First US fighters captured by Russian soldiers in Ukraine
Maybe they were truly concerned for the people of Ukraine, maybe they were glory-seeking, or a combo. But, like the guys killed over there, they are no longer able to serve their primary responsibility: their own families.
With what this country has become, I am staying put and not under orders from the Milleys and Austins.


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

I am old and gray. I would fight in my backyard but not physically capable like a youngster. If it was ww3, I would think that I could be of most benefit by continuing to do my job. I have been a machinist for 40 years. In those years have made many parts for the military. Aircraft parts, rifle parts and even bomb parts. Unfortunately, WW3 would probably leave the realm of conventional warfare. How are you going to fight the nukes?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All US old farts might have, based on what I see of today's young people.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

paraquack said:


> All US old farts might have, based on what I see of today's young people.


Might have to when there's no one around


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Might have to when there's no one around


But still, there's only so much old guys can do. I'll be defending my place but not much more than that.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

I tried to reenlist on Sept 12, 2001. I was told I was too old. So, I moved to Colorado up to 9400 feet, we are Christian Conservatives, are self contained, have plenty of back up supplies, and will take care of this 7 acres of rock and old mines. We have 4 wheel drives, off and on road motorcycles, and a machine and wood shop to build anything we need. I'll take care of this neck of the woods. The rest can do as they please.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I got back from Vietnam, and got out 10 hours later on Sept 28, 1970, I swore that if they ever tried to recall me I would actually nail my feet to the floor in protest.

If there was an option on the poll of "Oh, hell no!!" that's what I would have checked.
I'm not even sure this country is worth fighting for anymore.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Well, since NATO pushed Putin into this position, I guess ALL would need to defend NATO. And once Russia is finished and part of NATO, then they can move on to the next task. You are aware they want to expand into the pacific, right?
> 
> ETA: US Proposes Bill to Include Taiwan in 'NATO Plus' Group


How, EXACTLY, did NATO “push Putin” into annexing part of UKE in 2014, then illegally invade UKE in 2022, holding the world hostage by stealing grain, destroying crops, stopping shipping, murdering and raping citizens, shipping civilians off to Russia? 

Who, exactly, is “they” who want to ” expand into the pacific”?

Please respond. I need another good laugh.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> How, EXACTLY, did NATO “push Putin” into annexing part of UKE in 2014, then illegally invade UKE in 2022, holding the world hostage by stealing grain, destroying crops, stopping shipping, murdering and raping citizens, shipping civilians off to Russia?
> 
> Who, exactly, is “they” who want to ” expand into the pacific”?
> 
> Please respond. I need another good laugh.


Actually the part that was annexed, was done so by the people who live there. Ukraine has been bombing them ever since.

You really don't know what happened in Ukraine in 2014? You should pay a little more attention to those you admire, like Soros, who was bragging about what they pulled off. But, I guess being a putz means you don't have to pay attention. 

And don't tell me I need to do the research for you. I'm not your daddy, thank goodness.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> How, EXACTLY, did NATO “push Putin” into annexing part of UKE in 2014, then illegally invade UKE in 2022, holding the world hostage by stealing grain, destroying crops, stopping shipping, murdering and raping citizens, shipping civilians off to Russia?
> 
> Who, exactly, is “they” who want to ” expand into the pacific”?
> 
> Please respond. I need another good laugh.


And not that it will matter to you at all, but I have posted that article on here before.

And I posted the bill before congress to include Taiwan into nato +. Now you can laugh your ass off.

Looking for facts (or even reading them when provided) seems to be tough for you. It could be a psychological issue. Maybe you need to see a shrink and get some help.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Before long, you will be needed to fight for your own homes and neighborhoods.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Re enlist for a tyrannical govt? Hmmmm. Only if I can wear high heels and bunk with a tranny.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

So did Putin tell you himself Mr penguin? That he is trying to reclaim the old Soviet Union? Or is he trying to get missiles off his front porch? Save Russians ? What would the US do if I don't know say China put up missiles in Mexico? Or hey 😆 Russia went to Cuba? There are actual freaking Nazis in Ukraine. There are pictures floating around out there. Tattoos, iron crosses, uniforms. So let's go nazis!!! I'm so woke. Let's give them our old arsenal, then our new Arsenal and then we can get more arms with more taxes to feed more immigrants. You know 1/4 of central America is in the US right? Over 2 decades. Ukraine is helping us by relieving us of our tactical advantage. So when China goes after Taiwan we can't help. So really Ukraine is still a spot where the left not only launders money but now they are laundering weapons. Or whatever. You know what I mean. That's my nickel. (Because of inflation 2 cents went up a little) sit back and watch, you might want to dvr this, this is the great fall of the greatest nation ever. Ever watch star wars? Like that. Klaus Schwab as Palpatine. 😆


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As long as the fighting allowed for us to go home after the battle for a rest , shower, and asprin...sure


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I never got drafted.nor did I enlist.i was to busy sowing my oats.and I'm to old and out of shape to enlist now.but yet I'll stand my ground and fight back right here at home.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

At my age, and even if I had a very deep understanding of American service men going to war, I still would be a tad slow to hop on the next truck to kill a guy looking for American TV and warm food.

People want better lives, not just for themselves, but for perhaps an additional family. Now granted, a slimy dirtbag with a sneer and a 1940s handgun, sure, these clowns go first. But we cannot just start shooting every guy we have never seen before. Yes, I have handguns, but I'm not sure I like their idea for close-up blasting.

Then again, while I have had to flash open a knife periodically, I never had to "finish the exchange." I have several oddball ideas. For example, I was born and raised inside of Milwaukee, but I do not like beer...


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Actually the part that was annexed, was done so by the people who live there. Ukraine has been bombing them ever since.
> 
> You really don't know what happened in Ukraine in 2014? You should pay a little more attention to those you admire, like Soros, who was bragging about what they pulled off. But, I guess being a putz means you don't have to pay attention.
> 
> And don't tell me I need to do the research for you. I'm not your daddy, thank goodness.


Wrong. Russia annexed it. Try researching actual facts instead of what Russia repeats endlessly. You shill for them too?

Just because you’re a Vet, doesn’t make you knowledgeable on military and global affairs. It’s utterly amazing how prepper and right wing groups support Putin. You’ve obviously drunk the kool-aid.
And you wonder why people look at you as a possible threat.


Shame.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> It’s utterly amazing how prepper and right wing groups support Putin.


Wrong again Putz boy, I am NOT a supporter of Putin. What I am against is NATO creating coup's. Again, Soros admitted this in an interview. Bragging about it.



ErickthePutz said:


> Wrong. Russia annexed it. Try researching actual facts instead of what Russia repeats endlessly. You shill for them too?


Do you mean facts like this?








Ukraine crisis: Donetsk region asks to join Russia


Request comes just two hours after referendum results show 90% voted for independence from Ukraine




www.theguardian.com





Or like this?








Donetsk and Luhansk: What to know about Ukraine’s rebel regions


More than 14,000 people have been killed in fighting between Ukraine’s army and Moscow-backed separatists since 2014.




www.aljazeera.com





Maybe real facts like the Ukrainians bombing civilians for years for having the gall to not want to be part of the revolution in 2014. I'm sure Soros wasn't happy about that.









Bloody Ukrainian Attacks Claimed Lives Of 8 Civilians In Donetsk (Photos, Videos 18+)


Click to see full-size image On December 6, the Ukrainian military carried out another bloody attack on the city of Donetsk. The Kiev regime continued shelling of public facilities in different city districts, claiming lives of innocent civilians. This is the way the Nazi Kiev regime celebrate...




ussanews.com





I know, I know. Doing your own research gives you headaches.

I don't know, you moving away from Rachel Maddow might cause major issues for you. I guess you need to stay with MSNBC.


----------



## Quuy (7 mo ago)

Proud veteran. was a proud DoD federal employee, but now I have no trust in our leaders, both military and political. Wish I did not feel that way, but my gut instinct says no. There are things I will fight for, but fighting for corrupt institutions and leaders are not one one of them.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

my fight starts and ends here on the southren front


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

On Sept 11th, 2001 I was in in-service training for my Department. I was preparing to re-enlist and I was still within the age limit. As a Police Officer however I felt like I could do just as much good at home as I could back in the Navy. I had already been recalled for the Gulf War but before I could pack my seabag the war was over. 

My son served a combat tour in Afghanistan and only recently completed his required reserve time and is now among the ranks of the honorably discharged veterans. My other son is too old for a potential draft and all three of us are in agreement that today's military is no longer something we would want to be a part of. We think it best to serve our communities. God bless all of our service members, I'm proud of everyone and fully support them. The current administration and those from whom they are taking orders have an agenda of social change I cannot support, however.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Nope now its all about me and mine...


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Nope, too old and tired. I’ll stay put where I am as one of a hundred million rifles behind every blade of grass.


----------



## MGNick (Dec 28, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Wrong. Russia annexed it. Try researching actual facts instead of what Russia repeats endlessly. You shill for them too?
> 
> Just because you’re a Vet, doesn’t make you knowledgeable on military and global affairs. It’s utterly amazing how prepper and right wing groups support Putin. You’ve obviously drunk the kool-aid.
> And you wonder why people look at you as a possible threat.
> ...


Inceptor is right. You are grossly misinformed. Quit getting your news (propaganda) from CNN, Communist News Network. The Obuma administration placed this washed up comedian, Zelinsky in office, circa 2014. That's right. A comedian from a defunct television program. Victoria Nuland was the person that spearheaded his appointment for Obuma. Ukraine was set up as a giant money laundering operation for host of crooked politicians and their siblings. Guess who! No not the GOP. And, let's not forget about all of the bio warfare labs that were put in Ukraine by the US, so Fauci could play God. Why do you think Zelinsky's net worth is $596 million dollars with a cash reserve of $75 million? Just good luck? All of what you see going on has a purpose. The main objective being a cover for everything economically going wrong in our economy and to feed the war monger's as well as the war machine. This entire economic disaster is Biden's (really Obuma) fault. When you shut down major energy pipelines in the US, guess what happens. When you steal a major gas / oil supplier's money, guess what happens. Guess what happens to the wheat supply. Guess what happens to the supply of fertilizer supply. It has a domino effect and we are just now starting to see the beginning of that. "Let's blame it on Putin. He created these shortages." Wrong again. Biden owns this. In fact, looking back, I can't think of one thing a Russian has ever done to me. I can't say that about the prostitutes that are running this country into the ground. Come about Nov / Dec 2022, you are really going to start feeling some pain. That is, if we make it that far. I don't think we will. I think the real objective is to cancel out the mid term elections with Martial Law by starting a war with Russia. The polling on DemoRat's is so low, I don't think even they can cheat their way out of this again.

Note that the Biden administration just pushed Lithuania into shutting down the railway system between Kaliningrad and the Russian mainland. Another US provocation and act of stupidity. Putin will not tolerate this and Biden (Obuma) knows that. Expect a response shortly. Just pray that it is not a Nuclear response or a EMP. BTW. They are more than capable of hitting the USA. Russia has us way out gunned. Do a little research and you will find that is a fact. In case you haven't noticed lately, there is a real push from the left (Obuma) to destroy this country. That is well underway. To further that agenda they need a catalyst. This administration is trying to provoke Putin for just that reason. Hopefully, he is patient enough not to take the bait.

And just in case you are not up on current affairs, the US has not won a war in 75+ years. Russia will hand our asses back to us in a basket. Napoleon couldn't beat them, the German Nazi's couldn't beat them and we damn sure can't. We have people appointed to positions of military power just because they are gay, transvestites, or politically correct. Female pilots who were put into combat aircraft that crash on carrier decks because they are unqualified, officers walking around in pump high heels with pink hair, transvestites in charge of a major branch of our armed services just because they are transvestites. They were put there intentionally, not because they were qualified. Then again, maybe we can enact conscription and pull on our vast resources of youth that can't even find their way out of Grandma's basement to serve. This is all intentional and will not end well for the USA. Best hope is that the Dem's are swept out of office and we pursue PEACE! If not, this country is finished.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

It's good to remember than on 911, a few box cutters defeated NORAD, aircraft carriers/subs, fighter jets, ICBMs. intel agencies and the rifles behind every blade of grass.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I would probably reenlist just so I could feel "normal" again, not for the government but for my own thrills.


----------



## Oldlog42 (5 mo ago)

At 80 years old I'm sure no service would take me, LOL.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Oldlog42 said:


> At 80 years old I'm sure no service would take me, LOL.


I hear the Russians are recruiting anyone with a pulse, lol. In WWII there were first world war vets who helped train the draftees. What you lack in stamina you make up for in experience.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I would like to thank you all for your service by the way and to the Vietnam vets out there welcome home.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If there's a WWIII (and I believe there will be), whole nations will be annihilated. The nuclear winter produced from the bombs will kill off most of civilization. Best stay home, not that they'd want me anyway.


----------



## ChickenLittle14 (Oct 28, 2012)

Slightly changing the subject here, but I thought y’all would enjoy this “fun” fact about the US draft…my son’s official diagnosis is “profound, nonverbal autism.” He is 21 and functions on a grade school level. For those with experience with children, imagine having a 21 year old toddler. He is mostly toilet trained, needs my help dressing, preparing his foods, taking a shower/grooming, etc. By nonverbal, I mean totally nonverbal. We communicate by pictures or by him bringing us what he wants or taking us to what he wants. At his day program, they focus on self-sufficiency skills and elementary academics (colors, numbers, letters, sight words). My son is obsessed with the kids show “Blue’s Clues,” and has watched it everyday without fail for the past 18 years. When it was time for him to register for the selective service at 18, I requested an exemption for him based on his disability. That exemption request was denied because he does not have a disability that requires him to be institutionalized, hospitalized or home bound unable to leave without the assistance of a certified or licensed medical professional (so mom doesn’t count as certified or licensed medical projectional). They said that if he is ever called to serve that, basically, the government would decide if he was unfit during an examination.

I know he would never pass an examination, but I thought y’all would like to know how strict the Selective Service is here about building a registration.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

jimLE said:


> I never got drafted.nor did I enlist.i was to busy sowing my oats.and I'm to old and out of shape to enlist now.but yet I'll stand my ground and fight back right here at home.


People serve their countries in millions of important ways besides the military.

Thank you for your service!


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

If there is a WWIII, I think the draft would be activated. Possibly that is why our borders are so open; millions to be drafted. All those young illegal males may be running back across the borders.

I was too young to serve back then. However, my knowledge and skills in trauma and surgical nursing would be very helpful. Would I go outside the US to serve in that capacity, to help our men there? Prolly too old now. But I would certainly be in the grasslands with those of you fighting here at home.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ChickenLittle14 said:


> I know he would never pass an examination, but I thought y’all would like to know how strict the Selective Service is here about building a registration.


I guess it's the all-inclusive culture.


----------



## MrLemonade (5 mo ago)

Fight? For what? The current and many of the past US powers-that-be are as corrupt as any entity we'd be fighting against. Our nation is a shell of what it was designed for, the shell game is up, teetering on a knife edge complete economic failure as our fiat currency flounders (sure, it's the strongest in the world, among other failing fiat currencies - basically it's the least run-down house in the crack infested ghetto), collapse of family and values, marriage rates lowest in modern history, divorce rates sky high at 50% for 1st marriage and far higher for subsequent marriages, destruction of the masculine male by the toxic feminists, complete frauds about health care, economics, stock markets, and on and on... 

Our false government has long ago abandoned serving the people. We have completely fraudulent elections, nobody elected is willing to stand up to the deep state swamp, no judges intervened, we have taxation without representation, our rulers gorge and enrich themselves with gross abuses of power and theft of our money thru direct theft, indirect theft, absurd taxation, economic policies that have eroded probably 50% of our wealth in my lifetime, gross abuse of our military powers and waste of lives and resources, etc. 

Then, let's look at the competence of the military you'd be fighting with/for. A simple look at the last 5 decades proves a lot of dead American men for basically no good reasons. Korea - not worth it, 50k dead, for a stalemate. Vietnam, 60k dead, for a loss. Gulf War was irrelevant and prolonged the ultimate OIF, an 8 year "win" (our 2nd longest war) which accomplished little and cost a 5000 American lives and a trillion dollars. Afghanistan was 20 years, our longest war, a couple trillion dollars, and we lost just like the Russians did. Driven out. National embarrassment. Waste of 3000 Americans and trillions of dollars. Nothing has changed. 

Is this the government you want to put a uniform on for? Corrupt to the core, cowardly inept and corrupt leadership, greedy MIC, corrupt federal reserve, vile, evil, and corrupt in all facets at the top tiers. 

I think the good people of American, if it came to fighting, need to consider who the enemy really is. 

No, there's not a chance in the world I'd ever again wear a uniform for the current powers, and the sooner they openly fail and are removed the better. 

Mass forced recruitment such as a draft, in the event it came to it? I suspect in that instance, those going to attempt enforce it, nationwide, would have significantly high disappearance rates.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did 21 years, I told all my kids I did enough time for all of us. So reenlist NO... I have bad knees, back, allegies, drank the bad camp lejeune water for 3 years, i get tired quickly, I like naps and warm showers and sleeping on the ground would kill me

I could however give it a good go for about 5 minutes

I am sure there are more then a few older folks here that can relate to this>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

If you are a bullseye shooting sniper that is one thing, or an Airforce jet fighter pilot that too, but people like myself with a bad back could not be reenlisting as a foot soldier, despite the fact that wasn't my MOS. But if the war hit our front doorsteps, we would defend our family & home.


----------

